# Magic Lantern XMas Edition for 550D, 60D, 600D, 500D, 50D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 24, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8187"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8187" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8187"></a></div>
<strong>Xmas Edition Magic Lantern

</strong>So what’s new for users of the APS-C Canon DSLRs using Magic Lantern?</p>
<p><strong>FPS controlEdit</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>You can lower the frame rate down to 4 fps at a shutter speed of 1/4 seconds, which gives you extreme low-light capabilities.</li>
<li>Overcranking doesn’t really work; the 60D hardly gets 35fps in 1080p. On the other hand, 500D and 50D can now record at 24p!</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>HDR videoEdit</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>For high-contrast scenes with not-so-fast moving subjects, you can get great shadow and highlight detail.</li>
<li>This feature is enabled on all cameras, but older models may have synchronization issues.</li>
</ul>
<p>We are also posting a free HDR post-processing workflow for advanced users, based on Avisynth with InterFrame plugin, VirtualDub and enfuse. Check this discussion thread for details!</p>
<p>Tip: HDR and FPS control are available in Advanced mode – press the MENU button!</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Release_2011Dec22">Download & read more here</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## MazV-L (Dec 24, 2011)

50D ???


----------



## skitron (Dec 27, 2011)

MazV-L said:


> 50D ???



YES. They have enabled 50D to shoot video (but no sound). Plus most of the video goodies are also available for stills. I loaded it last night and shot video with my 50D and it looks great. 

The focus peaking alone is worth it for stills only shooters IMO. Manually focusing a short throw lens like a Sigma 50mm f/1.4 is extremely fast, painless and accurate. That lens is virtually impossible to focus manually until focus peaking is available, especially if your close up vision is out the window like mine is...


----------



## whatta (Dec 27, 2011)

skitron said:


> MazV-L said:
> 
> 
> > 50D ???
> ...


what does "focus peaking" mean? does it "replace" AF-MA? Thanks


----------



## skitron (Dec 27, 2011)

whatta said:


> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > MazV-L said:
> ...



When in Live View mode it will continuously draw flashing outlines on the subjects that are in focus. So all you have to do is manually focus until the desired subject is painted with these outlines. This was the first time I used it but had read about it being added to the NEX cameras and thought it sounded interesting. I was amazed at just how effective it is. No problem at all quickly dialing in focus while shallow DOF.


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2011)

skitron said:


> When in Live View mode it will continuously draw flashing outlines on the subjects that are in focus. So all you have to do is manually focus until the desired subject is painted with these outlines. This was the first time I used it but had read about it being added to the NEX cameras and thought it sounded interesting. I was amazed at just how effective it is. No problem at all quickly dialing in focus while shallow DOF.



Thanks! I was wondering about this feature as well and was struggling to find more details from the magic lantern website.


----------



## whatta (Dec 28, 2011)

skitron said:


> whatta said:
> 
> 
> > skitron said:
> ...


I see thanks, so it does not replace AF-MA.. I wonder why Mag.Lan. does not implement this feature.


----------

